# Addressing older People in a Business Environment



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A simple question to young men and women in their 20s.

To the young men – Do you call your grandfather “Dude”?

To the young women – Do you call your grandfather sweetie and sweetheart when you are explaining something to him?

I’m 66 years old and when I go to my car dealership and ask when my vehicle will be ready or how much my oil change will cost, I am addressed at the service counter as sweetie and sweetheart by a woman in her 20s.

And in a number of other locations when dealing with young men, I have been addressed as “dude.”

I am not asking for an elevated level of respect because I have walked this earth a few more decades that other people. People of all ages need to be addressed respectfully. But I personally find these terms demeaning and inappropriate, especially in a business setting.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Bummer, dude.


As a 30 year old, I find it offensive to be called sir, or boss. I dont look old, so it usually rubs me the wrong way.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

TheYanChamp said:


> Bummer, dude.
> 
> 
> As a 30 year old, I find it offensive to be called sir, or boss. I dont look old, so it usually rubs me the wrong way.
> ...


Then perhaps you'd prefer being called by your first name, as I would.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I get called sweetie and I'm under the 40. I think it's a person's attempt at being "real" and breaking down the barriers of business. 

I think it's kind of lame. I prefer REAL real (minus the farting and nose picking)


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

My favorite was being called dad by a young lady. When I objected to the term, her response was "Well you're a dad aren't you?"

I was with my son at the time.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

How about "what can I do for you pops" alway's a winner for old farts like me.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Last week at Subway, the guy behind the counter gives me a wink and a nod and says "I gave you the seniors discount dude." Didn't know weather to thank him or slap him.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I get called sweetie and I'm under the 40. I think it's a person's attempt at being "real" and breaking down the barriers of business.
> 
> I think it's kind of lame. I prefer REAL real (minus the farting and nose picking)


hey mr, you cant have it both ways. you're either on the bus or off the bus!


but towards the original post - i'm 50 and i call lots of men dude, older or younger. i'm not worried about how they feel about it. their feelings aren't really my concern, unless they're someone who means something to me


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My friends call me Mike.

You can call me Sir.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> You can call me Sir.


[video=youtube;jqrKejQTynk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqrKejQTynk[/video]


I just could not miss this opportunity.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I moved to St. John's in the 70's, one of the hardest things to get used to was the way in which any male would address any other male as "my son" (pronounced more like "moy sohn"). Ask a 12 year-old for directions, and he'd say "Well, my son, ya goes t'ree blocks down dat street, den ya turns royt".

When I did my doctorate in Victoria, working with seniors, one of the things I learned real quick was that once someone was over 55 I often had no fricking idea how old they were from how they looked. Some folks had lived a hard life, and their 60 looked like 80, while others seemed to have had a pact with the devil and looked 2 decades younger than they were. 

I just turned 63 last week. Sometimes I get asked if I have a senior's discount, but most of the time not. I'm grey-ish, and some of the neck meat hangs and jiggles, but the fact that I never smoked, drank, went out in the sun, or really did anything to excess generally results in people underestimating my age. I don't look haggard. I DO get asked when I'm retiring...a lot (sigh), but that's really more because the majority of my coworkers started working without taking a 20-year grad school detour, and are eligible to retire at 57 and 58. So, folks think I'm younger than I am, but figure I'll be hitting 58/59 any year now.

How do you address an "older" customer? With respect; they're a customer. So, whether they are 35 or 85, it's "Sir" if male, and "M'am" if female.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Mooh said:


> My friends call me Mike.
> 
> You can call me Sir.



:smile-new: Whatever dude...

I have always shunned conventions for the most part but for me it's just so much simpler to use polite terms and express myself using the most correct spelling and grammar I can muster, especially with strangers and most especially in a business context. It prevents misunderstandings when a person is well spoken. I would always use the terms sir or ma'am, no matter what the age of the other party. It's just easier to know no one can accuse you of being too familiar or rude.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A lady of any age can call me what ever she wants, when ever she wants. Call me sweetie or sweetheart and I could ask her out on a date. I don't particularly mind. I do mind a bit when a lady calls me 'sir' and isn't wearing a badge. I prefer a big smile with maybe a twinkle in her eye. 
What some young and not so young idiot calls me is a different story. Sir is all I ask unless he knows me. If some guy asks, "What can I do for you pops or dude or boss?" I could ignore him or, depending on the tone of his voice, I could possibly make a suggestion or two. If he gets lippy, I have been know to call for a supervisor. 
Called by my first name.....nah. Aside from at work there's only a few people who call me by my first name and that usually means they're mad at me. 
Almost all my grand children call me Papa. The grand daughters started that. The newest adoptive grand daughter calls me Pop Pops. That's starting to catch on. Especially at the ice cream stand that's a stopping point on motorcycle rides.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Familiar people get familiarity: Dude, Chum, Bud, Hon, Chickie. Strangers get Sir or Ma'am. Any of my friends parents that are still alive (meaning they're 70+) I still call Mr. or Mrs. because that's who they've always been.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> When I moved to St. John's in the 70's, one of the hardest things to get used to was the way in which any male would address any other male as "my son" (pronounced more like "moy sohn"). Ask a 12 year-old for directions, and he'd say "Well, my son, ya goes t'ree blocks down dat street, den ya turns royt".
> 
> When I did my doctorate in Victoria, working with seniors, one of the things I learned real quick was that once someone was over 55 I often had no fricking idea how old they were from how they looked. Some folks had lived a hard life, and their 60 looked like 80, while others seemed to have had a pact with the devil and looked 2 decades younger than they were.
> 
> ...


Victoria....newly wed and nearly dead. Or is it the other way around. I'll be 66 next birthday and have been getting a discount for probably the last 5 or so years. I've done everything to excess but everyone is surprised that I'm as old as I am. I could be called, fit.....almost nothing hangs or jiggles, as long as I have a shirt on. How do you address a customer? Be polite. Doesn't matter what you call me as long as you're polite about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> :smile-new: Whatever dude...
> 
> I have always shunned conventions for the most part but for me it's just so much simpler to use polite terms and express myself using the most correct spelling and grammar I can muster, especially with strangers and most especially in a business context. It prevents misunderstandings when a person is well spoken. I would always use the terms sir or ma'am, no matter what the age of the other party. It's just easier to know no one can accuse you of being too familiar or rude.


That's "Assume the position, Sir". And it's not, "using the most correct spelling and grammer I can muster" it's "using proper spelling and grammer".
Peace \man:sFun_dancing::sFun_dancing:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[h=3]Names and forms of address[/h]When first introduced to someone, one should address and be addressed as Miss, Ms., Mrs. or Mr. followed by the surname. Only children should be addressed by first name. Once a relationship has been established, one may request to be addressed by first name. In particular formal situations, such a request can be considered a great sign of trust and intimacy.
While professional, academic, religious, military and political titles, such as "Judge", "Colonel", "Mayor", "Reverend", "Senator", "Doctor", and "Professor" are often used in social situations, Miss, Ms., Mrs. or Mr. are also considered appropriate, especially when one is unaware of such credentials. If the person offers their first name upon introductions, it is considered rude to continue to refer to them as 'Mr.' or 'Mrs.' in direct conversation, as it is seen as standoff-ish.
The stand-alone honorifics Ma'am (for ladies) and Sir (for gentlemen) may be used for a person whose surname is unknown,[SUP][11][/SUP] though any person's personal preference should be honored once it is made known


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> That's "Assume the position, Sir". And it's not, "using the most correct spelling and grammer I can muster" it's "using proper spelling and grammer".
> Peace \man:sFun_dancing::sFun_dancing:


One day, I'm gonna have to come down there and open a big ol' can o' whoopass. Don't make me come down there, sir!

(oh yeah, it's grammar, not grammer. Pfft.)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> One day, I'm gonna have to come down there and open a big ol' can o' whoopass. Don't make me come down there, sir!
> 
> (oh yeah, it's grammar, not grammer. Pfft.)


That's "and open a big old old can of whoop ass.". damned young punk. 
[video=youtube;Iwu-6GxBHN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwu-6GxBHN4[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

So's yer momma dude!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I started being called sir around 20 years ago (I'm now 61). I always kid with people and with a smile, tell them not to call me sir as it makes me feel old. If someone called me dude, I'd just call them dude back. Yea, that's great, dude.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I get called sweetie and I'm under the 40. I think it's a person's attempt at being "real" and breaking down the barriers of business.
> 
> I think it's kind of lame. I prefer REAL real (minus the farting and nose picking)


ya Ive met lots of women who casually refer to everyone as "hon" "dear" or "sweetie". Doesn't bother me, just seems friendly in a folksy sort of way. That sort of thing doesn't get me upset.

But IMO most adults who go around calling everyone "dude" sound like some kind of Keanu Reeves idiot character. They aren't insulting me, theyre embarrassing themselves.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I started being called sir around 20 years ago (I'm now 61). I always kid with people and with a smile, tell them not to call me sir as it makes me feel old. If someone called me dude, I'd just call them dude back. Yea, that's great, dude.


I started getting called sir as soon as I had money to spend, so, in my teens. at least in retail environments.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Krelf said:


> A simple question to young men and women in their 20s.
> 
> To the young men – Do you call your grandfather “Dude”?
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I don't really find it offensive, but I do think it's inappropriate.

I have had people call me Mikey within a few minites of meeting me. That doesn't leave a favourable impression on me.

Sir or Mr. LaPointe to start off with, and then Mike if we get that far.

As a sales pro I wouldn't call a prospective client sweetie or dude.

On a related subject, I also don't think it's appropriate or professional to have your office phone message say "have a blessed day".


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My first experience being called sweetie was last year when we went down south Carolina to play golf. My first re-action was" I like this. I'm moving down here" LOL,
I have found that i am getting more respect now than ever. People hold the door for me, excuse themselves when bumping into me etc...
I have yet to be called "dude" or "pops" but its o.k. Its a privilege to grow old. Not everyone is as fortunate as us. Enjoy the ride and laugh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My previous post notwithstanding, I generally prefer my given name, even from my private music students. 

Sir/M'am is fine in many circumstances and I use them myself as a matter of habit going back to my own childhood in the '60s. We were taught it in school, church, scouts, and adults would commonly correct children about it. When in doubt, omit a title.

20 years ago when I had an office job I was called Sir or Mr. most of the time on the phone or by walk-ins, even sometimes among colleagues. Within the office, the staff generally used first names, but if there were visitors we reverted to more formal titles for appearances sake.

Though I'm not a fan of buddy, dude, and other chummy names, they're here to stay, and I can't lose sleep over their use. I fail to understand what makes them necessary.

What do women prefer to be called? I've had trouble with that so I stick to given names if I can, Ms. Surname sometimes, or I omit it altogether. Older guys like me can sound creepy using Sweetie, Honey, etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree that it's inappropriate in a work environment.

A bit different in the mining industry, you could be called anything. 8)
In a retail setting, or office environment though, it seems unprofessional.

Some women are just that way, as well a some young guys with "dude".
While I don't really get offended, I do find it strange with pet names for virtual strangers,
or the need to use "dude", unless you're selling surfboards.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

marcos said:


> My first experience being called sweetie was last year when we went down south Carolina to play golf. My first re-action was" I like this. I'm moving down here" LOL,
> I have found that i am getting more respect now than ever. People hold the door for me, excuse themselves when bumping into me etc...
> I have yet to be called "dude" or "pops" but its o.k. Its a privilege to grow old. Not everyone is as fortunate as us. Enjoy the ride and laugh.


In my opening post, my problem with being called sweetie and sweetheart was that it was coming from a woman one-third my age. I have no problem if a woman my age or older addresses me that way. 

When you listen to a mother explain something to their child they use such words. When a 22 year old explains something to an older customer in that manner, it has a demeaning ring to me.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think somebody is getting old and cranky. :congratulatory: The way I see it is if your in a setting like a Law Office or something like that then Sir. If your getting your oil changed or buying a Sub then its dude or sweetie. I get called dude or sweetie or hun all the time and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

marcos said:


> My first experience being called sweetie was last year when we went down south Carolina to play golf. My first re-action was" I like this. I'm moving down here" LOL,
> I have found that i am getting more respect now than ever. People hold the door for me, excuse themselves when bumping into me etc...
> I have yet to be called "dude" or "pops" but its o.k. Its a privilege to grow old. Not everyone is as fortunate as us. Enjoy the ride and laugh.


We were visiting relatives in Georgia and I absolutely adored when my cousins 5 year-old daughter, with her Southern Belle accent asked me when "Miss Margaret" (my wife) would be coming downstairs.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just don't call me chief or bud or dude or my friend
The one exception is my Son. He can call me Daddy Dude anytime, or Dad when he needs something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont always use a prefix "what can I do for you?" - no room to piss them off haha.

It depends on the setting, really. Wear a suiy and you'll probably get "sir". Look like you partied hard in the 80's and it'll probably be " dude/man". 

I ask my grandparents "what are you kids up to?" When I arrive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

From the other side of the table, it's always Mr. or Ms. until I get the ok to use their first name. I do try to get there but not right off the bat.

That's not being old and grumpy. It's being respectful.

What happens between friends is one thing, but if you're in a professional context, buddy, sweetie, dude, my friend.....all inappropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> Just don't call me chief or bud or dude or my friend


[video=youtube;zuQK6t2Esng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuQK6t2Esng[/video]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't take offense to a young woman in her 20's calling me sweetie. (I'm 55 this week) But I hate being called "Boss". This gas station I go to weekly had an employee that constantly called me boss. He probably called everyone that but I hate it for personal reasons.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I certainly wouldn't take offense to a young woman in her 20's calling me sweetie. (I'm 55 this week) But I hate being called "Boss". This gas station I go to weekly had an employee that constantly called me boss. He probably called everyone that but I hate it for personal reasons.


I'll hit the double nickels myself in December.

You hate being called Boss and it doesn't matter what the reason is. Maybe somebody else hates being called Sport, or Peaches or even Sweetie.

That's why Sir, Mam (Madam) Mr., Ms. Mrs. are generally the best titles to use until you mutually decide to change to a less formal exchange.

Seems a little stiff, but we're talking about professional behaviour, not social behaviour.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I honestly do not care what people call me. The most interesting part of growing older for me, is having young women hold doors open for me!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The funniest one I've had was "I'd never have guessed you were that old if you didn't have a cane."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I dont always use a prefix "what can I do for you?" - no room to piss them off haha.
> 
> It depends on the setting, really. Wear a suiy and you'll probably get "sir". Look like you partied hard in the 80's and it'll probably be " dude/man".
> 
> I ask my grandparents "what are you kids up to?" When I arrive.


What do you get if you partied hard in the 60s?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is really bad! My hubby and I went to a wedding and they thought he was my father! Talking about age! That person really need glasses!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's been years and years since I was introduced to someone and given their last name. Half the time all you get is their road name. Luckily I don't have to deal with people in "professional" situations, just social ones.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been called Madame before and I don't like that at all! I don't look like a "Madame"! Call me anything but that!!


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I think you need to lighten up. It's 2015, the world is a different place.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Meh, some people like to show up for a job interview or meeting wearing a muscle shirt and with tatts on their neck and wonder why they don't get the job.

The world isn't _that _different. I still NEVER feel awkward wearing a shirt and tie to a meeting even when everyone else is wearing golf shirts and I still NEVER feel awkward about being respectful to people I'm trying to to business with.

It may depend on your environment growing up. I was an air force kid. Manners and respect for authority and elders was not optional in our home.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> This is really bad! My hubby and I went to a wedding and they thought he was my father! Talking about age! That person really need glasses!


whats the age gap between you and your husband? Does he still have hair? Not all couples age the same after 30.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2015)

This past weekend, I jammed with a new drummer.
He introduced me to his son, who I thought was 
his brother.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> whats the age gap between you and your husband? Does he still have hair? Not all couples age the same after 30.


He has a full head of hair! Sort of a younger Bruce Willis do now! Hardly any gray at all but if the lines on his face could talk! 
There's 5 years difference between me and hubby! I will be 50 in November and he just turned 55 in March of this year! He acts his age mentally and physically he's probably hovering around 70. Me, I am full of spunk and vitality. No moss growing under my ass!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola said:


> He has a full head of hair! Sort of a younger Bruce Willis do now! Hardly any gray at all but if the lines on his face could talk!
> There's 5 years difference between me and hubby! I will be 50 in November and he just turned 55 in March of this year! He acts his age mentally and physically he's probably hovering around 70. Me, I am full of spunk and vitality. No moss growing under my ass!



Mind you I'm only thinking aloud....but....is it perhaps
----that you caused your husband to age prematurely?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Mind you I'm only thinking aloud....but....is it perhaps
> ----that you caused your husband to age prematurely?


Actually cancer did and his medications!

Why would you say something as asinine as that?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;qoYsfbq3vMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYsfbq3vMc[/video] .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Actually cancer did and his medications!
> 
> Why would you say something as asinine as that?



I think he was kidding.

I do an annual sound gig (Rockton Fair) and my daughter always works the event with me. She's 25. I'll be 55 this December. At least a couple of times every year, someone tells me my "wife" is looking for me.

It's funny for both of us.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lola said:


> Actually cancer did and his medications!
> 
> Why would you say something as asinine as that?


He was kidding. Guys say that all the time. I tell people my wife has taken years off my life. :sCh_odie:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course, the irony is that married men live longer than single men, largely because - however they might wear us down - they tell us to go see the damn doctor, to "get that looked at", and take our damn medication. We may _*look*_ like warmed-over dog crap, but at least you can *see* that we do, because we're still walking around looking that butt-ugly. In my case, I have years of "That's too sweet for you" ahead of me to look forward to.

Back to addressing. Regardless of age and the direction and extent of age difference, it's *never* in poor taste to treat a customer or business associate with respect, and pleasantness. They are the most cost-effective assets any business can have, and the cheapest marketing specialties to spread around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> He was kidding. Guys say that all the time. I tell people my wife has taken years off my life. :sCh_odie:


id give him the benefit of the doubt but he might've wanted to add a smiley or something to his post to indicate a friendly jesting intent and not just being an obnoxious fucker 
See how that works?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have been called Madame before and I don't like that at all! I don't look like a "Madame"! Call me anything but that!!


Yes'm.:smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Of course, the irony is that married men live longer than single men, largely because - however they might wear us down - they tell us to go see the damn doctor, to "get that looked at", and take our damn medication. We may _*look*_ like warmed-over dog crap, but at least you can *see* that we do, because we're still walking around looking that butt-ugly. In my case, I have years of "That's too sweet for you" ahead of me to look forward to.
> 
> Back to addressing. Regardless of age and the direction and extent of age difference, it's *never* in poor taste to treat a customer or business associate with respect, and pleasantness. They are the most cost-effective assets any business can have, and the cheapest marketing specialties to spread around.


Actually it just seems longer......a lot, lot, lot longer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

TA462 said:


> He was kidding. Guys say that all the time. I tell people my wife has taken years off my life. :sCh_odie:


I realize that he was! But at the time when I read it I guess I perceived what Ed said the "wrong" way! I apologized for taking it out of the context it was meant in!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Last week at Subway, the guy behind the counter gives me a wink and a nod and says "I gave you the seniors discount dude." Didn't know weather to thank him or slap him.




Dude that was funny. Really funny.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A joke I heard.
Why do Jewish husbands die first? Because they want to!:smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> Last week at Subway, the guy behind the counter gives me a wink and a nod and says "I gave you the seniors discount dude." Didn't know weather to thank him or slap him.


Slap him, the srs discount in subway is a joke. Then slap him again for calling you dood and being under 35. FWIW, Dude is a city slicker trying to be a cowboy. Dood is what all the punks call each other. Possibly like 'bitch' in certain places.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> A joke I heard.
> Why do Jewish husbands die first? Because they want to!:smile-new:


Why does the husband die first? To get some peace and quiet. Damned wife keeps on telling you to take your pills and not climb the ladder. And the 21 year old blonde won't give you a second chance.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Why does the husband die first? To get some peace and quiet. Damned wife keeps on telling you to take your pills and not climb the ladder.


The miserable shrews certainly deserve that, for caring for their common sense lacking husbands and Keeping them safe and in good health 

kidding aside, we men have to admit, we re kind of stupid. many of us marry women with subtle-to-striking similarities to our mothers (even if we don't see it or admit it), then we whine and complain when they turn into them in middle age.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> The miserable shrews certainly deserve that, for caring for their common sense lacking husbands and Keeping them safe and in good health
> 
> kidding aside, we men have to admit, we re kind of stupid. many of us marry women with subtle-to-striking similarities to our mothers (even if we don't see it or admit it), then we whine and complain when they turn into them in middle age.


I've been married 3 times and as far as I know none of my wives, or long term girlfriends, is like my mom. If they are I can understand why my dad was always whistling and smiling. The current wife doesn't have to tell me to take my pills tho she has on occasion told me the young blonde wouldn't give me a second chance. Hell, all I want is the first. 
Speaking of pills, I guess I should take mine.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The little blue ones?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been married once and remain married to the same woman. This November will be 25 years. I'm thinking about renewing her contract, LOL.

Seriously, marrying her was the best decsion I ever made. I have no regrets.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> The miserable shrews certainly deserve that, for caring for their common sense lacking husbands and Keeping them safe and in good health
> 
> kidding aside, we men have to admit, we re kind of stupid. many of us marry women with subtle-to-striking similarities to our mothers (even if we don't see it or admit it), then we whine and complain when they turn into them in middle age.


While I guess I got a keeper from day 1! Hubby is wise, brilliant, very noble and has a kick ass big heart! We actually compliment each other in a way. We have both been through hell and back for each other. It just makes the relationship that much more durable! Sure we fight like cats and dogs at times but when the chips are down, we are always there for each other no matter the circumstances! We have been married for an extremely long time. It's gone by in the blink of an eye though!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> The little blue ones?


Nope, the ones that allow me to eat spicy food. I have a hard time swallowing pills and the little blue ones just give me a stiff neck. If I do manage to swallow one I have a hard time rolling over in bed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, the ones that allow me to eat spicy food. I have a hard time swallowing pills and the little blue ones just give me a stiff neck. If I do manage to swallow one I have a hard time rolling over in bed.


Someone's on the ball! A brilliant come back! lol


----------

